# DIY Humidor



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

I don't see a sticky so I thought I'd ask here...

I'm considering buying or building a smallish humidor for the house. I don't keep cigars (more into pipes) but I like the idea of having a few around just in case.

The local shop has a decent looking humidor for $65 and I'm tempted to pull the trigger, but I've heard of tupperdors, etc that are a fraction of the cost. 

Can someone point me to a link or thread on tupperdors? Or, is it possible to use a largish cigar box as a small humidor? I have a few boxes that seem to seal well enough and have cedar panels.


----------



## rjacobs (Aug 9, 2011)

It really depends on what you want. Do you just want something to store them in to keep them humidified and you dont care what it looks like(because it will sit in a drawer or closet or basement) or do you want something that is going to sit on a desk and people can see?

I would skip the small cigar boxes as humidors. Just not enough space to get some humidification media(kitty litter) into it plus a hygrometer plus any decent amount of smokes.

I just built a 150qt coolidor, but for your needs just a small 16-24qt might do the trick for about 15-20 bucks at walmart. Then you can get some older cigar boxes to store the cigars in inside the cooler. Or get some 10 dollar cedar trays from cheap humidors. Or get the cheap white plastic trays that walmart sells.


----------



## pyxistort (Jul 13, 2009)

I found some information about making tupperdor here:
puff.com/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-questions/22146-tupperdor.html#post316845


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

a $20 cooler will be perfect for your needs as you dont need to "upgrade" unless you really choose to invest in cigars. it'll leave you room for up to say 50 or 60 cigars, but will work fine with just one.

get some kitty litter, put it in a tray or something and buy/use one empty cigar box (or more, whatever) to hold your cigars

you can do the same w/ a big tupperware container as well, the problem is that tupperware tends not to be nearly as air-tight as a cooler


----------

